

Ask HN: safe program for showing saved passwords - ahmedaly

Hello..
I need a safe program to view all the saved passwords on my laptop... including passwords saved on internet explorer, firefox, and bla bla bla..<p>Waiting for your answer, and thanks in advance,
Ahmed.
======
jason_slack
Cut your loses, reset your passwords and use a program called "your brain"

Serious, I am not being an ass. I remember all of my complex passwords for
everything, no hackers can get to them, no hidden piece of paper in my office
and no post-it note on my monitor.

------
akx
Nirsoft has many, many good password recovery tools.
<http://nirsoft.net/password_recovery_tools.html>

------
k0ban
Try multi password recovery on windows

<http://passrecovery.com/features.php>

------
appl3star
Use 1password (1password.com) - and keep an online copy of your 1password
password file at cloudsafe.com

------
sdiwakar
I'm guessing you are on Windows, so I'd recommend Keepass (google for official
web-site). Store all your passwords in there or any similar password store.

If Windows 7 now has the ability to securely store passwords ala MacOSX's
Keychain or a Java's Keystore, that could also be an option worth
investigating.

~~~
ax0n
he wants a tool to dig up passwords that have already been cached. I don't
think there's an all-in-one tool to do this, and I'd bet the ones that claim
to be able to are shady or very expensive. Probably both.

